# Glue



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have had trouble finding a good glue for gluing polystyrene to wood. I have read and tried most everything without much luck. What works well on styrene and wood to hold them together? I was thinking about giving contact cement a try but you got be careful about getting it where you want it to stay. Any experts here?


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

when gluing building DON'T glue the roof!


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

microbuss said:


> when gluing building DON'T glue the roof!


I got that down.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used just about every kind of glue on the market
for structure building using balsa or basswood and
plastics together.

Lately, I have been using the Harbor Freight, much cheaper,
version of Super Glue GEL. Once you get your pieces right,
just a small dab will lock them in seconds. That means you
can continue adding without waiting for the other glues to set.
But, you better be right the first time.

I apply it with a tiny drop on the end of a toothpick.

Be sure to get the GEL. The liquid too easily leaches
into places you don't want it.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR;348242
Be sure to get the GEL. The liquid too easily leaches
into places you don't want it.
Don[/QUOTE said:


> I will try the GEL I have used the liquid on most everything with some success but never thought much about using the GEL.
> I glued a strip of bass wood to a strip of styrene yesterday with Gorrilla Glue and clamped it. I will check it after while and see how it looks.
> The liquid CA I have tried seams to soak into the wood and the plastic turns loose.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Over the years, I have seen this and other glue related questions several times. It's largely a matter of preference and technique. One modeler's "Perfect!" is another's "You've got to be kidding me!"

From my own experience, you hit the nail on the head: liquid glues soak into the wood, and don't work so well. I have had great luck sealing the wood with an acrylic sealant first, then using CA to bond the parts. 

Your Gorilla Glue will probably work, too, provided it is the original kind: the brown stuff where you add water and it foams up.

Carpenter's glue and tacky glue will also work, but you need to scuff up the styrene with some 400 grit sandpaper first to give it some tooth.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input here guys. I bought some CA GEL to try on various projects and when I got home I checked the Gorrilla glue bond from last night and that did the trick. I don't think it would be possible to separate the plastic from the wood without destroying it. It almost looks like epoxy after it sets up. :worshippy:


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Carpenter's glue and tacky glue will also work, but you need to scuff up the styrene with some 400 grit sandpaper first to give it some tooth.


Sanding the plastic is something I may try also. I have done edges that way but for some reason didn't think about bigger pieces for siding etc. thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

when using regular thin ca on porous surfaces [like wood], a coating just on the wood initially applied, and left for a few minutes to cure will seal the wood reasonably well, and then the second application will work much better..


----------

